# Eeeeewwwwwwww



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, this is the grossest thing I've ever seen in my life and I'm literally about to puke. 
Jersey was humping his pillow and no one was around so I just let him then he got an erection. He acted like it hurt and seemed upset. He _should_ be neutered. I mentioned before he gets "hard" and two little balls swell up when hes really excited. Does this mean they grew back and just haven't dropped in or is this normal. Should I take him to the vet? Is this going to happen forever????


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

having never owned a male dog i cant realy help. i do know a number of male dog njtered and intact that go hard when humpping, but not sure about the balls, i dont think it is phisicaly posible for them to grow back?

i know of a nuterd male who tied with thir femail before she was nutered(thats when they actualy mate and they are stuck together for a couple of minutes to and hour.)

interested to hear what others say. 

what age did you get him?


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I got him when he was three monthes and he was neutered when he was two monthes. i thought maybe he was neutered so early that they grew back or the neuter wasnt done right??


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know if it's possible for them to grow back? Cocoa was neutered too, but he still gets "hard" when I first wake him up and sometimes when he is excited. I don't think it's anything to worry about


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

K thanks. I was just worried about the erection. I didn't know that neutered dogs could have those.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I remember at least 2 or 3 times when Cocoa has had one & he's been neutered since we brought him home ...it is kinda gross lol but i wouldn't let it worry you


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, they can't grow back as far as I know. But Dexter is neutered and he humps things sometimes. It is apparently him trying to be dominate.


----------



## lhkim85 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know about the swelling, but Sawyer is neutered and he definitely gets erections sometimes.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I was so worried something was wrong. It the grossest thing, but at least I know its normal. THX.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

This is why I got a girl 

Don't need my daughters asking these questions


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

but boy doggies are so loveable!! They are worth the little quirks. Just like my husband.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf s had an erection a couple of times but there is absolutely nothing where his testicles should be its just flat


----------

